# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  ليش!!!ليش!!!ليش!!!ليش!!!...... .........!!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش!!!ليش!!!ليش!!!ليش!!!...... .........!!
اهلا بأحلى اعضاء في منتدى الحصن...



ليش؟؟ليش؟؟ليش؟؟ليش؟؟
هاي لعبه جديده...

فشو غلكو فيها ..
بس بشرط يكون 
ليش في الاول وليش في الاخر؟؟؟
فهمتوا.. ان شاء الله تعجبكم ..

************************
مثال:::
ليش دمي خفيف ليش؟؟


ليش بحب منتدى الحصن ليش؟؟

المهم تكثروا من ليش يا حلوين ..

اوكي يلا نبدأ



ليش انا حطيت هاللعبه ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ما رديتو ليش؟
وين التفاعل يا اعضاء

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش هاللعبه عجبتني ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش شمعه الامل حلوه ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش صديقة بنت الشديفات عسل ليش؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش انا هبلة ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اللعبه نورت ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ما حدا متفاعل ليش ؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش ما احنا هو ليش؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش الاعضاء نايمين ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش anoucha  تعجبني كثير ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هالحظ هيك ليش؟

----------


## نغم

ليش هالدنيا هيك ليش؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش المنتدى بيفصل ؟

----------


## دليلة

ليش هالهبل ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صديقه بنت شديفات مبدعه ليش ؟

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*ليش،،،،،،،، تحية عسكرية،،، شايف حاله،،،،،،، ليش*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش حبيت ماجد الكويكبي ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الخط صغير ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش توقيع صديقه بنت شديفات أعجبني ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تحيه عسكريه بعبرني بمواضيعي ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مزاج صديقه بنت شديفات مصدومه ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه الحياه صدمتني بناس كثير ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الله يكون بعونك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل الناس خاينه وكذابه ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ما في صدق بالمشاعر ليش ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش بمرض ليش
ليش صديقتي زعلانه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا مش زعلانه ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش بحب نونو ليش 
ليش ما نطبخ كل يوم منسف ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس الحلوه تشارك وتعطيني رأيها ليش؟
ليش بوبو كيف الموضوع هادا ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش الموضوع من الاخر ليش 
ليش نونو تبعد عني ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا قلبي ليش؟
ليش بوبو انا نعسان وبدي اروح ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش انا ونونو بنحب بعض ليش 
ليش مش لاقي غيرها هي والمنسف يفهمني ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش اليوم رح اعمل مشكله ليش
ليش لازم احكي الصراحة ليش

----------


## أردني محب الأنبار

ليش  المنتدى بس لطلاب الجامعات ليش :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش المقلوبه مش زاكيه ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش مادة القانون والتخطيط ما بيفوتو المخ ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا بوبو احكي بدي افهم يفوتوا المخ ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش بحب بنت الشديفات ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ليش المقلوبه مش زاكيه ليش


ليش المنسف قمه ليش؟
ليش المقلوبه لانها ما بتنهضم ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش صديقة من الاخر ليش 
ليش ما يجي يوم الثلاثاء بسرعه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانك حلوه وتفهميني ع الطاير ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش يلي ببالك اعطيتها بهدله ليش

----------


## RANOSH

ليش ما حد هون ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هسه انا زهقان وقرفان ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحياه حلوه اليوم ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا اليوم مستني إشي جديد يصير ليش ؟

----------


## الاميره

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:85%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/mwaextraedit2/backgrounds/4.gif');background-color:white;border:4px outset sandybrown;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] :SnipeR (21): ليش الواحد بدرس وبخلص جامعه :Eh S(17): [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الحياه حلوة بوجود ناس مثل العسل ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الصبر طيب يا تحيه ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا اليوم هادي يا صديقه بنت شديفات ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الله يعلم يا تحيه ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مزاجي اليوم هيك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مزاج تحيه زي مزاجي ليش؟ :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش شكلو بدنا نتهاوش ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا بدي افش غلي بناس ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا بدي اغيره ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش شو هو يا تحيه ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مالك ولاه ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الله يعينك يا تحيه ع مزاجك الجديد ليش؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش عم بصير هيك معي ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش راسي مصدع كثير ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا اليوم رايقه ليش؟ :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

ليش أنا على نياتي ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا هادي ليش ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش هيك ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش اليوم رايق ليش ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> ليش اليوم رايق ليش ؟


 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 



مش انا الرايق 

ليش اليوم هادي ليش ؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش اليوم حلو ليش؟؟

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

ليش ماحدا جابلي كاااااااااابتشينو لحد الان ؟؟ ليش ليش
 :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag: 
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انتي معصبه مافي حليب ليش ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]ابشري وهاي احلى كاسة كابتشينو 




[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش عالي كريم وصاحب واجب ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ياربي ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الناس اليوم مدايقه ليش ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عشان الجمل عشان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> عشان الجمل عشان


عاشق بدنا نغير اللعبه ونسميها عشان .....................عشان 
يا اخي اللعبه مبينه تكتب اول شي ليش واخر شي ليش 
مثلا ليش انت عاشق الحصن ليش؟؟؟؟
 :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انتي صديقه بنت شديفات ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا بموت ببنت الشديفات ليش؟
ليش مش عاجبك ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش يسلمو نونو ليش 
ليش على راسي انتي ليش

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش بنت الشديفات بتغيب كتير ليش؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش لأني بدي انسحب ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الصفحه نورت ليش؟
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هالحظ ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ميس حمدان مبدعه ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الواحد منا يتعلق بشي وبالاخر يكون فاضي ليش؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش بعرفك منيح ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش احيانا نستسلم لناس حقراء ليش؟

----------


## ريمي

_ليش  ااانا بكره عندي مسابقة القاء شعر وبدي دعاويكم ليش ليش ليششششششششششششششش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش "يارب توفق ريمي لكل خير" ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش نفقد احلى ناس بحياتنا ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ليش الناس مصرين انهم يكونوا انذال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش ما ينام الواحد الا وهو يبكي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تتهبل على بعض ليش؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش انا هيك ليش؟؟

 :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش احط ثقتي في اشخاص مش قد الثقه ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش اليوم صار حلو ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا صابر ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا دنيا ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ما اكون مبسوط ليش ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش قرفانه ليش  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش احسن شي الواحد ينسى كل شي ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش شو قصدك بالباص جايبلك كفن ازرق ليش

----------


## زهرة الأردن

ليش أنا توجيهي ليش؟؟؟؟؟ :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## d.beckham

ليش الناس بتخون بعض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ليش شو قصدك بالباص جايبلك كفن ازرق ليش


ليش ازرق انا بحب الاحمر ليش؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

ليش ما يعملوا الهندسه 3 سنوات ليش  :SnipeR (26):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش لأن الاحمر بيقرف خلي كفنك اصفر ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش ما حد بيفهم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحياه هيك ليش؟


ليش بعض الناس يتمنوا الموت ليش؟



ليش مانعيش بدون رسميات ليش؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش اليوم حلو ليش؟
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش اليوم كله روتين ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تحيه عندك روتين ليش؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش راسي واجعني ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تكذب وتخون ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

c a la con

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش  هي هيك ليش؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش مو هيك ليش؟

----------


## شمعة امل

لو بنظل نقول ليش رح تقلب فلسفه

----------


## anoucha

ليش فلسفة ليش؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش الفلسفه ام العلوم ليش؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش مين قلك ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش كل يوم دوام من الصبح بكير  ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اليرموك تحط امتحانات السبت ليش؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش نركض وراء ناس مابدها تكون معنا ليش؟؟؟؟


ليش نخسر انسان بحبنا ليش؟؟؟؟


ليش نضحي لناس ما بتستاهل ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش اليوم ممل ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا مسطل اليوم ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كرهت بعض الناس ليــــــــــــــش؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش ما بكره الناس ليش ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش البعد ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة الظلام

ليش يروح ويخليني ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش البعد افضل ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا نعسان ليش ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

ليش الواحد مو عارف ينام

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش الكل زعلان ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انتو هيك ليش؟؟

ليش انسو الحياه افضل لصحتكو ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش كل اشي بهالحياه ماشي غلط ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش بصير معي هيك وبخرب كل اشي ليش

----------


## anoucha

ليش ما بدي ازعل ليش؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ليش انت بتفكر هيك ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش الكل هيك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: ليش؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش انا تعبانه ليييييييييييييش

----------


## العالي عالي

ليش الواحد مو موجود

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش لازم اطلع هلا لش ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش راحت ليييييييييييييييييش

----------


## العالي عالي

ليش انا مبسوط  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش لازم تخرب ليششششششششششششششش

----------


## العالي عالي

ليش ليش ليش ليش 

ما بعرف ليش  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش من كل البشر ليش؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش حاسه انه كل الادله صح ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مشتاق الكم الجميع طبعا ليش ؟

----------


## بنت بني حسن

ليش هي هبوله ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس ما تفهمني ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش حياتي هيك ليش

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> ليش حياتي هيك ليش






* . . . الموت اهون صح ؟! . . . *

الموت اهون وأريح من هالحياة  حتى لو كانت الحياة حلوة بضل الموت أريح  . . . 
على الاقل الواحد خلص بيبعد فيه عن شر الناس وكرهم وحقدهم عليه . . . وعلى الأقل بكون الواحد بين ايدين ربه . . . والله حر بلي بدو يعمله فيه . . . مو متل الحياة ايام الناس بتتحكم فيك واذا ماتحكمت فيك بتراقبك أو بتعلق عليك والخ...


لذلك ومن رأيي انه :

 *. . . الموت أهون من الحياة . . . *

----------


## mylife079

ليش الخيانه وعدم الاخلاص ليش ليش ليش

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

> * . . . الموت اهون صح ؟! . . . *
> 
> الموت اهون وأريح من هالحياة  حتى لو كانت الحياة حلوة بضل الموت أريح  . . . 
> على الاقل الواحد خلص بيبعد فيه عن شر الناس وكرهم وحقدهم عليه . . . وعلى الأقل بكون الواحد بين ايدين ربه . . . والله حر بلي بدو يعمله فيه . . . مو متل الحياة ايام الناس بتتحكم فيك واذا ماتحكمت فيك بتراقبك أو بتعلق عليك والخ...
> 
> 
> لذلك ومن رأيي انه :
> 
>  *. . . الموت أهون من الحياة . . . *












والله انك صادقه انا امرات بتمنا الموت..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا بشر الكذب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليش التعب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليش الموت اهون ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يا رب تصبرنا على  هاي الحياه

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليش القهر :Bl (29):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الغلبه ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكذب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98): 
 :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98): 
 :SnipeR (98):

----------


## أحلى الأقدار

لماذا؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش النكد ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الرصيد يخلص  ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش النعس ليش
ليش جيري ما بيحب توم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الجو ساخن ليش؟؟؟؟
ليش الآيس كريم ببرد ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش انا معصبة ليش؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

:Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش ما رنيت ليش

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش ما درست ليش ؟؟ ( بيستحق كف على هاي )

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش هيك ليش؟؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش ضيعت فرص كتيرة ليش
ما اغباني

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليش بنثق بالناس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا شباب الكل مهموم ليش؟؟

----------


## mylife079

ليش النوم حلو ليش ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش خالي زعلان ليش

----------


## anoucha

lish...........lish

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليش ساكت ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش ما بتدافع عني ليش

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش الدنيا هيك ليش..!

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش دنيتا هيك فعلا ليش

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش انا هيك ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش ما رد ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ما تحكو الحمدلله على كل شيء ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ما اثبتلك اني بحاول الوصول الك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الاعضاء نايمين ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش حابب اسمع اغنيه الله يستر ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش سمعنا ليش؟؟ :Bl (9):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الاغنيه حلوة ويحيى صويص ابدع فيها ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه يحيى فنان اردني ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش والله برفع الراس صوتو ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تحيه اليوم كنت على العشا انتا وياه ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ما بطلعلي ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هو اللي ما بطلعلو ليش ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هيك غرقتني بزوءك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انت كبير ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل الناس تكذب ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ممكن غيرة ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الزمن يلبس قناع ليش؟؟
 :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش لانو هيك مخادع ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الصدق قليل ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش لانو عملة نادرة ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش بكره دوام ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الحياة مش قابله تفهمني ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانو يا تحيه احنا مش فاهمين الحياه شو بدها منا ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش لانو يا تحيه احنا مش فاهمين الحياه شو بدها منا ليش؟؟؟




ليش احنا طيبين وصادقين بمشاعرنا ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ليش احنا طيبين وصادقين بمشاعرنا ليش ؟


ليش لانه احنا نعطي ثقتنا لاشخاص ما بيستاهلو ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش لانه احنا نعطي ثقتنا لاشخاص ما بيستاهلو ليش؟؟



ليش ا احنا بندفع ثمن هيك هسه ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

خليها بيني وبينك 
لانا اغبياء مع احترامي الشديد وانا بعاني نفس الشيء بتعلي الناس لفوق وهيا بتنزلك لتحت
يا ريت اعرف ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> خليها بيني وبينك 
> لانا اغبياء مع احترامي الشديد وانا بعاني نفس الشيء بتعلي الناس لفوق وهيا بتنزلك لتحت
> يا ريت اعرف ليش؟؟


بدك الصراحة ليش عشان احنا قويناهم علينا بعد ما ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانو بنحكيلهم كل شيء عنا وبعد ما يعرفونا يطعنوننا من ورا ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (89): 


> ليش لانو بنحكيلهم كل شيء عنا وبعد ما يعرفونا يطعنوننا من ورا ليش؟؟


ليش وهذا أكبر غلطة بحياتنا وانا ما اكرر إشي رح اندم عليه اذا ما كنت دارس ردود الطرف لآخر ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا بكرر اغلاط كثير ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش انا بكرر اغلاط كثير ليش؟؟





بدون زعل ليش لانك ما تتعلمي من خطأك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تعلمت بس والله صايره غبيه ما بعرف ليش ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تعلمت بس والله صايره غبيه ما بعرف ليش ؟؟


 
لا بدك شويه تركيز ليش مش غبيه بالعكس ذكيه كثر الاخطاء بصير عندك تجارب ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شكرا تحيه 
ليش انتا كبير ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا تحيه





> ليش انتا كبير ليش؟؟




العفو بالعكس انتو يلي حولي اتعلمت من كل واحد صفه 

ليش انتو كبار فكبرت معكم ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش التعب ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الحزن ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش التميز عنوانك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الامل ضاع ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش التشاؤم ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانو كل شي راح ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انت غلطانه في اشياء موجودة ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ليش انت غلطانه في اشياء موجودة ليش


فهمني بدون ليشات؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الموت اهون ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش رح اموت صديقه ليش  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> فهمني بدون ليشات؟؟


خلص بكره لاني سلطت من النعس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه عادي ليش؟؟ :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انتي مصرة ليش ؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش انا نعسانه ليش؟؟ :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

ليش الدنيا حلوه ليش؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش دنيا هيك ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الامل ليش؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش الغصب بكل اشي ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الغيبه ليش ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش الحياة هيك ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش برامجي ما زبط معك ليش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الغياب بدون سبب عني ليش ؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ليش انا مو جوعانه ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش النت عندي يفصل ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الخط عندك ضعيف ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مهو الحظ مطقطق ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش بعرف انو حظك ذهب ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش عادي ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا حظي كان تعيس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه بشوفك صاير مثلي يئسان من الحياه  :SnipeR (32):  :SnipeR (32):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تحيه بشوفك صاير مثلي يئسان من الحياه



انا بالعكس متفائل كثير وعندي أمل بكل على جميع الجبهات على المستوى الرياضي والتعليمي والمهني والعسكري والعائلي

----------


## رنيم

ليش ديالا منيحه ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الاسف ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس بالصدق تبعد عنك ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش هاي السولافه مزعليتني ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانك هبله ليش؟؟
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحريه احلى ليش؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  ليش

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ليش بتفهموني غلط ليش !!!!

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش ما حد يفهمني شو عم بيصير ليشششششششششششش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الامور كل مالها بتتعقد معاي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش وين التفاؤل ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ما بعرف بس رح مشوار راجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مش فاهمه ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش احب امزح بس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش عادي ليش؟؟
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا بحاول افك توتري ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تحيه شو مالك اليوم ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش تحيه شو مالك اليوم ليش؟؟




والله قربت حفله تخرجي ومتوتر كثير 

ليش انا صح مش طبيعي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انت لسا مش متخرج ليش؟؟
 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش انت لسا مش متخرج ليش؟؟





> 




شايفه انا هامل صح لا انا اتخرجت بالفصل الصيفي 2008-2009  بس الحفله متأخرة أجت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش راسي اوجعني من القتله منك ليش 

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مبارك كمان متأخره مني ليش؟؟؟

ليش خذ حبه بندول ليش؟؟

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش مبارك كمان متأخره مني ليش؟؟؟
> 
> ليش خذ حبه بندول ليش؟؟


ليش الوضع بدو جديه أحسن ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ما بتحب المزح تحيه ليش؟؟
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ايام بحب أكون جدي أحسن ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الدنيا هيك ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش انا بفهمك ليش ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل شي حلو بيروح بسرعه ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

(لانو  فلسفة الحياة هيك )

ليش اختي مجننتني هلا  ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اضربيها ليش؟؟ :SnipeR (77): 
 :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الطخ يا صديقه ليش

----------


## تيتو

ليش الزناخة بحبها ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش روحتي ليش

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ليش هيك الوضع معي ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هسه بتنامي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ينقلو المجمع ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش جايه هلا ليش ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

ليش بنادولي الي بس ليييييييييييييش :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش اليوم كاااااااااااااااااااااااان اوله حلو وبس حكيت هالتلفون انقلب ليش  :SnipeR (55):

----------


## anoucha

ليش بنت الشديفات دائما متشائمة لييييييييييييش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش لأن هيك الحياه بدها ليش

----------


## anoucha

لا والله انت مكبرتيها للشغلة مافي شي بيزعل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش جد انا بحب التشاؤم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس ........ ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش معصبين ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لاني رااااااايقه كثير ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش وين كنتي إمبارح ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كنت بسهره ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا كنت بالسهره ما كنتي موجودة ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لاني كنت مشغوله بدرس بنت خالتي محاسبه ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش نمتو بكيرررررررررر ليش؟
 :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

*ليش الحياه هيك ليش*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الحياه بدهاش تمشي مثل ما بدي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه انت بتمشيها مثل ما بدك وبكيفك ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش حاسس حالي اني عايش حياتي كفلم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اذا انت فيلم انا مسلسل وباليوم جزئين ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش بكون المخرج والبطل والمنتج والمؤلف والمصور ومهندس الصوت ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه هيك نصيبنا بالحياه ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هيك الحياه ليش ما نتحكم بشويه قرارات تخصنا وتخص أطرافن يهمونا ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش العناد ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ما اكون سيدي نفسي واتخذ قرار يرحيني ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الواحد بكون فاقد عقله ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش بكون يفكر بإنسان ثاني ماخذ عقلو ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مش دايما ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش دايماببالي وبفكري ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مش كثير ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش طبعا هاي مشاعر وأحاسيس بدها واحد يحس بس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يعني انا بدون احاسييس ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا قولت عنك إي إنتي كلك رقه وزوء وحساس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش النعس ليش ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش لسه الدنيا بكير والسهره بعدها باولها لاحقين عالنوم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه لازم اصحا على السته ليش؟ :SnipeR (92):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا كمان بس دوامي على 8 ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش المنتدى صاير بملل ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش لانو أعضاء القدامى غايبين ليش

----------


## حسناء الجليد

_ليش !!!

تم ايقاف بعض الأعضاء مثل (( بنوتة أردنية , أمير العذاب )) 

Why?

What's the matter with they
_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس نايمه ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تحيه مختفي ليش؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ليش الحاه هيك ودايما يتنكد علينا ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش تحيه مختفي ليش؟؟


الحمد في ناس بتسأل عني بعزوني وبحبوني كثير 


ليش الناس هون بعدهم نايمين ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اليوم مش حلو ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش كل هالحقد ساكن فيهم ليش ؟
ليش قلوبهم سودا ليش ؟
ليش ما يخافوا الله ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس كذابه ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الناس بتحب اتزعلك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الطيبه ليش؟

----------


## بقايا الحب

لييييييييييييش الحقد ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش اتحط املك بشخص وانتا عارف انو رح يلعب بمشاعرك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ليش اتحط املك بشخص وانتا عارف انو رح يلعب بمشاعرك ليش


نصيحه لا تحط املك بشخص الا لما تعرف هو شو بده منك 

واذا انتا عارف انو بلعب بمشاعرك فاختصر من عندك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الامل لسا موجود عندي ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> نصيحه لا تحط املك بشخص الا لما تعرف هو شو بده منك 
> 
> واذا انتا عارف انو بلعب بمشاعرك فاختصر من عندك


له له مالك يا صديقه  انا قصدي ناس ثانيه ولو العين بترتفع عن الحاجب

----------


## بقايا الحب

لييييييييييييييييش البعد ليش والله تعبنا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انتي حكيتي هيك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا ما قصدي بس انا بحكيلك انو اغلب الناس كذابه ولما تحط املك بشخص
يفقسك وما يطلع زي الصوره الي انتا رسمتها الو

----------


## بقايا الحب

صح صح صح 


ليش القسوة يا زمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا ما قصدي بس انا بحكيلك انو اغلب الناس كذابه ولما تحط املك بشخص
> يفقسك وما يطلع زي الصوره الي انتا رسمتها الو


اوكي بس ما كملت اللوحة الانسان يلي بدي اياه ممكن تيجي وسخ على اللوحة بس بتنمحي صح 


ليش انا متعلق بالامر هذا ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يمكن لانك بتفكر بشخص عندك صوره ايجابيه الو  وما بدك تحط فيه سلبيات كثير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يمكن لانك بتفكر بشخص عندك صوره ايجابيه الو وما بدك تحط فيه سلبيات كثير


يسعدلي يلي بفهمني على طول في منو هذا الحكي 
ليش في فر صة للطرفين عشان يتعرفو على بعض أكثر ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش النهايه كانت بالصوره هاي ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا ما حطيت نهايه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الغلط فيا انا ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا ما غلطت فيكي ولا في واحد ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه عندك قلب طيب ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش يعني عيب يكون قلبي طيب وحساس يعني ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا مش عيب بس العيب بتعبيراتي انا وانا ما كان قصدي شي تحيه 
واسفه بس خاني التعبير

ليش ماحدا فاهمني ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا مش عيب بس العيب بتعبيراتي انا وانا ما كان قصدي شي تحيه 
> واسفه بس خاني التعبير
> 
> ليش ماحدا فاهمني ليش؟


اوكي مو مشكله عادي مقبوله منك هاي المره وانا آسف كثير إذا أزعجتك 

ليش انا قلبي كبير واسع بس بالمقابل مش ضعيف ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس بتخدع ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش بسامح بسرعه ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش المنتدى فاضي ليش؟

----------


## shams spring

lesh zmane hek
lesh
 :Eh S(2):  :C06a766466:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الجفا ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا اليوم تعبان ليش

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش ما قدرت.. ليش ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صديقه غايبه هالمره ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش انا مرتاحة هيك ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش وين صديقه مش موجودة ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش عندي امتحانات ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا آسف الله ينجحك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  محتاره ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لي محتارة طيب ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مش عارفه حتى ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش بجوز ضغط الامتحانات وهموم الدنيا ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يمكن ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش اانا حابب اسمع ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش غلطت بحقي ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا حياتي متوقفه عليك ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش لهلأ ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش كرهنك ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا اليوم مبسوط ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش التعب ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا متسرع ليش ؟

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

ليش الحياه هيك ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش مشتاق ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش قلبي طيب ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الامل انفقد ليش؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش الغدر ليش

----------


## دموع الندم

ليش الدموع والندم ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش كلما دفنت سري مع انسان اصحى والاقي اسراري مع كل الناس ليش

----------


## العالي عالي

:416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:

----------


## mylife079

ليش الشك ليش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش الحياه مذله للمبدع ليش

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش ما بيستاهل ليس

----------


## basil khalid

ليش الحب الاول ما بيرضى يفارقنا ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش تأخرت ليش

----------


## basil khalid

ليش الاوقات الحلوه بتخلص بسرعه ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صار هيك معاي ليش

----------


## ديالا

ليش الخيانة عند الشباب ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ............. ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش في اشياء كثير محزنه من دونهم ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا ما اتعمل من أخطائي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الصدمات كثيره ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الامور بتصير عكس ما بدي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحمدلله على كل شي ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الامور بتكون بين إيدينا فجأة ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش جامعتنا تحط امتحانات  يوم السبت ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ليش الخيانة عند الشباب ليش


وفي عند البنات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا بدي أعمل المستحيل ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحقاره عندها ليش؟

----------


## 7ala

[align=center]ليش  انا حبيت اللعبة ليش؟؟ [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش العصبيه عندنا ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش منورين اللعبه ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش لانو صاحبه اللعبه منورة دايما ليش ؟

----------


## اسلام الدولات

ليش لساكم  صاحيين وبكره دوام ليش
ليش المنتدى دايما منور ليش
ليش ............ليش..................ليش 
ليش ما نألف عليها اغنيه ليش

----------


## رنيم

_ليش ليش ليش ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

ليه الحزن اكتر من الفرح بحياتنا ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الناس هيك ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش العذاااب ليش؟

----------


## ديالا

ليش اش ليش
هههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هدوء مش موجود ليش

----------


## Rahma Queen

ليش مش عارف ادرس ليش

----------


## Rahma Queen

ليش زعلته امبارح ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش الجو حلو ليش

----------


## Rahma Queen

ليش " مش عارف" ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش النهايه مش راضيه تبدا ليش؟

----------


## samah

[align=center]ليش التشاؤم ليش؟؟[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحياه تصير حلوه بوقت معين ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الحياة بتحب تحبطني ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الالم ليش؟

----------


## 7ala

[align=center]leh ....leh .....leh  *ah leh??*[/align]

----------


## دليلة

ليش دايما اعصب على شي مايخصني ليشششششششششششششششش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش أكره حالي ببعض الاحيان ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش صرت احب الموت ليش؟

----------


## اسلام الدولات

ليش الصيفي هيك ليش 
ليش الدوام بكير كتير ليش 
ليش الدنيا هيك ليش  :Icon7:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا اسلام منزله صيفي ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا مريض اليوم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19): ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الوجع ذابحني ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الدنيا ماشيه بالعكس ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش إشي بشدني للعسكريه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش المنتدى نُور ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش بيشبهو كتير  ليش ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش كلكم منورين ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تكذب ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الناس بتخدع ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش نعيش الالم كل يوم ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش نعيش الالم كل يوم ليش؟؟


رح أمحي هذا الآلم  مع الايام 


ليش انا مطمئن على لآخر ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش العالم بدو حرق ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ليش الحياة مملة موت ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تتحاقر كثير ليش؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

ليش في مواضيع تخرج ليش ؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش انته مختفي ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الحياة صدف ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش قربت النهايه ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش بلش عد الصفر عندي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الله ينجحكو ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش حاب أكمل بكلوريوس باليرموك ان شاء الله ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش سماح تأخرت ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش عدت أغنيه بلدياتي لنانسي للمره 10 ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش من دون البشر ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا موصر عالموضوع ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لازم تموت ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش راحت ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الدنيا تتغير ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ليش ليش ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الغياب يا اعضاء ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

ليش الحب ما بيمشي معك متل ما بدك 
ليش    ليش

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش انا اليوم تعبانة ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا شاكك بموضوع يا رب ما يطلع صح ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا ناس تعذبوني ليش؟؟

----------


## ديالا

ليش الدنيا غدارة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انتهى ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش بدي اسكت ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هيك يا عالم ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مجودة

ليش أنا زعلانة ليش؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الخداااااااااااع ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ..................... ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحزن ساكن جواتي ليش؟

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

ليه انا حاسه انه اليوم غريب جدا ليش

----------


## Rahma Queen

ليش بصير معي هيك ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش مش عارف ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :Confused:  :Confused:  ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش الدنيا هيك ليش  :Bl (28):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الاعضاء غايبين ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش دمعتي بتنزل كل ما طيفك بخطر عبالي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تجرح بعض ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش إنتي هيك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحظ مش زابط ليش؟؟

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لبش انا تعبانة ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :Eh S:  طيب ليش؟؟

----------


## مسافر مع الايام

ليش ما كون هلئ معك عم نتمشى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكبه طيبه كثيررررر ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا نعسان ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحقد ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش التمرد ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تخون وتكذب ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الغياب الكثير ليش ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكذب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش مش عم يزبط معي  برنامج ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الندم ليش؟؟

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش الخيانة ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الكذب ليش

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش الظلم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :Bl (7):  ليش؟

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش اليوم ملانة ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الدنيا غريبه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تعبت من كل الناس ليش؟

----------


## عصي الدمع

ليش مش فاهم شو الموضوع ليش

وليش كلمه ليش

طيب ليش اخترنا ليش مش ليش

واي ليش الافضل ليش الاولى ولا الثاني

واحد يقلي لــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا مش عارف اشي ليش

ليش لانه اللعبه بالاصل هيك ليش

ليش شاركنا فيها ليش

ليش ( اي شي) ليش

----------


## عصي الدمع

عنجد غريب الليش

طيب ليش ليش انا مش فاهم لحد الان ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش يا زلمه هي فيزيا ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش عصي الدمع مش فاهمنا ليش؟؟


ليش تحيه  :Eh S(17):  ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صديقه زي العسل ليش 

ليش عصي مش فاهم ليش  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحزن ساكن فينا ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا رح أحاول ان شاء الله أبعد الحزن عني وعنا من أحب ليش

----------


## وردة الأمل

ليش كل ما اكون فرحانة بيجي اشي بنكد علي باقي اليوم

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

ليش الناس هيك ليش ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الناس غايبه  عن المنتدى ليش

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

ليش كلام الناس كتير ليش ليش...؟؟؟

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش دنيا غدارة ليش  ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش شايف الوضع ممل ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ما معك حق ليش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش احلامنا تتدمر بلحظه ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الكذب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل شي انتهى ليش؟؟

----------


## هلا

ليش بزعل الانسان من الحق اذا عارض مصلحته؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الحياة مصالح ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هيك الوضع هون ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش دائما بكتم ليش  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صديقه غايبه عنا هسه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكل بدو ينسحب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش في ناس بتحب تغيب عنا ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحياه حلوه ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا يوم مرتاح كثير ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش بوب واحشيتني مووووت ليش؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

ليش الجو بقرف ليش ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس تغيرت ليش؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش قاعد ع قلوب البشر ليش
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكل كذااااااب ويخدع ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الناس بتتسرع بالحكي كأنهم مش سألين عن مشاعر البشر ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش انا مش حابه اجرح اي حدا معي ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش التطنيش الناس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش من دون البشر انا ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا حساس إني بكره هسه كل الناس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش المــــــــــوت اهون         ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا بحب المزح ببعض الاوقات ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):  ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ما في حدا هوووون ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش كل متحضر صديقه بتختفي عالسريع ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لانه ما حدااا يرد عليا ليش؟؟؟؟ :Cry2:

----------


## mylife079

ليش الحياة زباله ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مرو اليومين ما في رد ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اليوم مش حلو ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الله يستر ان شاء الله خير ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اختي ساااااااافرت ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش هيك الدنيا ناس بتروح وبتيجي طبيعي ان شاء الله تشوفها على خير المره الجايه  ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحمدلله على كل حال ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا رح تيجي شهر 11 على خير هيك الدنيا ليش

----------


## mylife079

ليش انا تعبان ليش


 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش القمر حلوووووو ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش شو مالو القمر دايما حلو ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش اليوم القمر عاجبني ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش والله غريبه شو معنى هالاشي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هو في اليوم قمر من الاصل ليش؟؟

القمر غايب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش وين راح حضرتو ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش عارفه 

ليش القلب الطيب تحت مداس البشر ليش؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مش فاهم القلب الطيب مداس تحت اقدام  البشر لانو البشر هيك بدهم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الناس بتعشق الكذاب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش كل واحد بعشق بكون كذاب ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل واحد لازم ينجرح من ورا الحب ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش التشاؤم بالحياة لازم نتفائل بالحب ليش

----------


## احمد شديفات

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: د :C06a766466:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الصفحــــــــــه نورت ليش   ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ليش كيف شو ليش  :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش المفرق حلوووووووووووووه ليش؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكل غاااااااااايب ليش؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (25):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الغياب بدون سبب مقنع ليش

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

ليش الندم ليش ليش

 :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش بلشت اعصب من كل شغله ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش قلبي راااااااح ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا مستعجل بهالشغله كثير ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مبسووووووووووطه كثيررررر ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مش قادر اركز بشغله معينه ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يصير هيك .... ليش؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

ليش الجو  هيك ليش 

 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش قلبي تعب ليش؟؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش عندك احساس كبير ليش

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش انا زهئانه..... ليش ؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش الناس تغيرت ليش؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش عقلي تاعبني ليش؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش الظلم ليش؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الدنيا عتمة ليش

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش الخيانه والغدر ليش؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش  :36 1 6[1]:  ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل حلم راح من دنيتي ليش؟؟
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش ما في عدل ليش؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش من يوم الي فليت بشوفك ليلية حدي ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحمدلله على كل شي ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش خير ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :SnipeR (98):  ليش؟؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

ليش ااحنا هون ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Ahhh1:

----------


## سنفورة

ليش صديقة وملكة الاحساس موجودين هلأ ليييييييييش؟
 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الحلم كبيرررررررررررررررررر ليش؟

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ليش ما في احساس ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan: ليش؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

ليش مع اني نمت لساتني نعساااااانة ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon9:

----------


## سنفورة

ليش مو عارفة ادرس ليييييييش؟؟؟؟ :Ahhh1:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الاسبوع الماضي كان حلوووو؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

ليش اليوم كان زنخ بالجامعة ليش؟:waiting:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش ضايعة ليش

----------


## سنفورة

ليش ما انسى ليييش؟:upset8:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الدنيا زوق ليش

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش الفراق ليش؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا ليش

----------


## ريمي

ليش بدنا نداوم  ليش؟ :Ahhh1:  :Ahhh1:  :Ahhh1:  :Ahhh1:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هوووووووووو ليش؟؟

----------


## ريمي

ليش انا بكره الدراسة والامتحانات ليييييييييييييييييش ؟
صح لو الواحد دايمًا نايم اشرف اله من الدراسة؟:Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy:

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

*ليش اللعبه حلوه ليش؟؟؟؟؟*
 :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الكذب ليش

----------


## سنفورة

ليش الجو نااااار ليش؟؟؟؟؟
 :Icon9:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا مدايقة ليش  :36 19 2[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

ليش يا بابا مدام ما بدك اياني آخد السيارة على الجامعة تخليني آخد الرخصة لييييييييييييش؟؟؟؟
 :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش في ناس تفكيرها بأتفه الامور وانا بفكر باشياء مهمة ما بحتج ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش طولت علامه المحاسبه ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انا أحب أشتغل أربع وعشرين ساعة ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش ما في شات بالمنتدى ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل الامور تصعب عليا ليش؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش ما تدخلو للمنتدى كتير ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش اليوم بعد ما افترقنا رفعت راية الإستسلام ... فعندما كنت معي وبقربي ما كنت أعرف معنى الإستسلام 
 ليش ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ديالا

ليش في ناس متكبرا بالمنتدى ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش هالملل ليش..

----------


## ديالا

ليش القرف ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش الحزن ليش .... خلينا ننبسط ونروق .... ليش الزعل ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش انت حزين  يا معاذ ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ليش انت حزين يا معاذ ليش


ههههههههههههههههههههه


بطلت اصير حزين .... انا هلأ مروق ومبسووط وخصوصاً مع الارجيله و القهوه .

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش ما عزمتني ع القعدة ليش؟
:yelling::yelling::yelling: :Mad:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ليش ما عزمتني ع القعدة ليش؟
> :yelling::yelling::yelling:


شو رأيك المرة الجاية ,,, معزومة على ارجيله و قهوه 

بس ليش زعلانه ليش  :Arjel:

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش لانك ما عزمتتي ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش ... لأنو انتي بالعقبه وانا باربد  ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

بس لو حكيت انا ما رح اجي بس لو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شو قلبنا من ليش لــ لو 
هههههههههههههههه

لو بعرف انك ما رح تيجي كان ما عزمتك لو 

 :SnipeR (37):

----------


## totoalharbi

ههههههههههههه
طب ولا تزعل نرجع لليش 
ليش انت مزيح ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش ... انا بحب اكون مزيح ومبسوط ... فأنتي ليش زعلانه ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

في حدا عزيز علي مات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يرحمة ويجعل مثواه الجنه 

ليش الدنيا هيك ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

هيك 
ليش الجامعة زنخة ليش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لانو احنا ما بندرس 

ليش بعد ما نحب بنفارق ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

ما بعرف لاني ماجربت 
ليش الدكاترة زنخين ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش سألتي هالسؤال ليش 

 :Icon1:  :Icon27:  :Icon1:

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش لاني حرة ليش 
ليش ما بتستابل رسال زوار ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش ... والله ما بعرف ... ليش هيك بصر هيك ,,, هلا بشوف شو المشكله بالرسايل
بس احتمال لأنو انتي مو قائمة أصدقائي فلهيك ما بستقبل

----------


## totoalharbi

بستنا 
ليش انت محبوب ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله ما بعرف 

بس بدك تسألي يلي بحبوني 

ليش انتي أموره ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

كيف عرفة وانت ما شفتني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما بعرف بس مجرد إحساس 


طيب ليش ما بستقبلي طلبات الصداقه ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش انا بستئبل بس انت يلي مابتستئبل ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش ما بتبعثيلي رسالتك  ليش 

او بتكتبيها برسائل زوارك وانا بشوفها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش اختفيتي يا توتو ليش

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش مزاجي معكر ليش..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لانك ما انبسطتي اليوم 

طيب ليش ما بتضحكي شوي ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش رح أنعجك كثير هالايام ليش ؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

اه والله صح

ليش هالروتين الممل كل يوم ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش يا عبدالله انتا مبدع ومتميز دائماً ليش 

ليش انا بحبك يا عبدالله ليش

 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش انا اختفيت لانو النت فصل يا معاذ ليش 
 :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ............................ ليش؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش ما ندخل ع الدردشة ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش النت في مصر فاصل ليش... :Bl (21):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كل مره الحق على الصادق ليش؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش لانو في مضاهرات ليش

----------


## وسام المصري

ليش خسرنا ليش

----------


## totoalharbi

ليش الحو ممل ليش؟؟؟

----------


## سامي السرحان

ليش رديت عليكي ليش .. ههههههههه

----------


## ديالا

ليييييييييييييييييش ما في اعضاء ندردش لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لازم اتغير ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش اللف للدوالي متعب ليش؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*ليش الدراسة زنخة ومملة وما بتنحب ليش؟؟*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ميوزك مكس فري نايس ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش الطلاب نامو ليش ..؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش عشان الامتحانات ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الناس فاضية من جوا ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صدعت فجاة ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الألم يعتريني ليش  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الوضع تبعك مأسوي ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الدنيا عاطلة ليش :7anoon:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يا .... هيك ليش ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش إنتي هيك ليش

----------


## سنفورة

ليش بكرة الخميس ليش؟؟؟؟
 :Si (22):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش ناوي اضرب هالواحد ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الدنيا كتيرة علينا ليش

----------


## سنفورة

ليش كا هالزناخة ليش؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش تعبت من كل شي ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش ناسيني ليش؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش مليت منكم ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الدنيا بدها طخ ليش

----------


## سنفورة

ليش هالواحد بدو ئتلة ليش؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش انا رفضت ليش .

----------


## دموع الورد

ليش هيك ليش؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش ما بترد يا مسقع ليش ؟؟


 :SnipeR (1):   :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(19):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش التطنيش ليش؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش يا بنات عم تعملو هيك ليش ...؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (79):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الفراق ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش يا بنات صوتكوا عالي بالمختبر ليش ..؟؟

وجعتوا راسي من كثرة الحكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش صرت اكرهك ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش يا قلبي ليش  :4022039350:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش إنتي هيك ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش صعب افهم حد اشي ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش المحاظرة بلشت و انا قاعد هووون ليش 


 :Bl (10):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش العالم مجنونة ليش؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انتي هيك ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا رايحة ليش  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش الواضع صعب ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش نسيت ليش ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ليش انتي هيك ليش

----------


## سنفورة

ليش ما في حدا بالمنتدى ليش؟؟؟؟

 :Eh S(14):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش كلام سوس صح ليش ؟؟

ليش وين الناس ليش ؟؟

----------


## وسام المصري

لانوا في كلي شي حلووووووووووووووو.....................

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش بوب غابت كثير ليش ؟؟

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

ليش مو فاهم على مدرس حاسوب ليش ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش في عندي احساس غريب ؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

ليش صارة هيك ليش؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش حاسس بكئابة ليش ..

ما بعرف بس مو مرتاح اليوم كثير ... ومتضايق كثير ليش ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش ما بسمعوني ليش  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## سنفورة

ليش المنتدى فاضي ليش؟؟
 :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا حياتي ورا القضبان ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش البشر تتغير بسرعه ليش ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا نصيبي هيك ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش ثلثين الاعضاء غايبين ليش ؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش انا مو نعسانة ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا بطلت احس ليش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش عندي أرق الليلة ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش ما قادرة ليش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش النت بطيء اليوم ليش؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش والله تعبت ليش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

ليش مبسوطة كتير انا اليوم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش هيك ليش؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

ليش ما بسمعو النصيحة و لما يوقعو بمصيبة برجعولنا ندمانين ليش ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

ليش الناس هيك ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

ليش انت هيك ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش ما حكيتيلي من البداية ليش؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ليش  بتعمل هيك ليش ليش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش ما تركتها بحالها ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الزناخة ليش؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش ما بتلتهي بحالك عن الناس ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الجفا ليش

----------


## (dodo)

ليش الدنيا  هيك ليش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش مو ملحقة عليكي يا دودو ليش؟؟هههههههه

----------


## &روان&

ليش الليش ليش فهموني ليش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ليش ما بدخلوا الاعضاء بعد الفجر ليش؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش ما حدا هون ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

​ليش بصير هيك ليش .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الدنيا جردينيا ليش

----------


## إن الله يراك

ليش الانســــان غافـــل عـــن خالقــــه ليـــش؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الناس عمي وطُرش ليش

----------


## شوو

ليش انا هيـــــــــــــــــــك ليش فهموني ليش؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش احاسيسي توقفت ليش

----------


## شوو

ليش الدنيا صعبه ليش ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش التفاهة ليش

----------


## shams spring

ليش الهبـــل ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا مبسوطة ليش

----------


## Kasmoo

ليش انا اليوم مبسوط ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش النكد ليش

----------


## الوسادة

ليش المنتدى ما فيه فلاش لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش كل اشي متاخر معي ليش

----------


## shams spring

*ليـــــش الحسد يا ناس ليـــــش*

----------


## Sc®ipt

ليش العربي مول ليش 
 :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## إن الله يراك

ليش الدوام مطول ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش اعرفك ليش

----------


## shams spring

*ليــــش الحيـــرة ليش*

----------


## Sc®ipt

ليش "ليش" ليش ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الظلم ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ليش انت من غير البشر حبيتك .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش مافي اسلوب ليش؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش الجو هيك ليش ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش البرنامج هيك ليش .؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش مو راضي يكتب شي ليش .

تعال .. طمني عنك .

----------


## إن الله يراك

ليـــــــــــــــــــــش هــــــــــــــــــو بالــــــــــذات ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليشما رح تنساني ولا رح أقدر أنساك ليش 

عارف ليش .. لأنك صاحب القلب الوفي .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش العمر ماشي والقلب رايح ليش .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الفرح صغير بـ قلبي ليش

----------


## shams spring

*ليــــش ما نحـــب الحياة اكتـــر ليش*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش جميعنا حزناء ليش

----------


## بسمه

ليش انا نــعــســانه ليـــش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش العالم سخيفة ليش

----------


## بيلسان

ليـــــــــش الجو كتيير هادي ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بسمه

ليــــــــش النــــاس بتخووون ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش ما رد ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الكل مداوم ليش.؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش انا تعبت اليوم ليش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الهواء يقل ليش.؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش عم اختنق ليش

----------


## إن الله يراك

ليش بكرا دواااااااام لييييييييييييييييييييييييش؟؟؟ :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## بيلسان

ليش بكره مطوّل ليــــــــــــــــــش
 :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## إن الله يراك

ليش في جلي بالمطبخ ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*ليش لانك ما جليتي اليوم ليش*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *ليش لانك ما جليتي اليوم ليش*


هههههههههه لا ولك جليت بس شكلي مع الحمل صايره كسووووووووووووولة

ليش انا كسوووووولة ليش؟ :SnipeR (43):

----------


## shams spring

*ليش انا ما حكيتلك مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليش؟؟؟؟ *  :Wink: *
ليش لانه الحمل بتعب ليش؟؟؟؟  *  :SnipeR (22): *
ليش  لانه لازم ديري بالك عل بيبي ليش ؟؟؟؟ *  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *ليش انا ما حكيتلك مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليش؟؟؟؟* *
> ليش لانه الحمل بتعب ليش؟؟؟؟* *
> ليش لانه لازم ديري بالك عل بيبي ليش ؟؟؟؟*


ههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي يا غالية :SnipeR (87):

----------


## shams spring

*ان شاء الله بتقومي بالسلامة يا رب ^_^*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليش الألم ليش

----------


## بسمه

ليش حظي هيك ليش

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ليش هيك حكوو ليش*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش الوضع منقلب ليش .؟؟؟

----------


## فيروز

ليش خربانة الدنيا ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش فجأه إبتعدت ليش . . !!!

----------


## فيروز

ليش زعلان ليش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش ما وصل الرصيد ليش . . ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش لما اجيت انا ليش .؟؟

----------


## فيروز

ليش رجعت ليش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ليش مستاء من الوضع دايماً؟  ليش؟!*

----------


## فيروز

ليش فرحان فيي ليش

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش الغباء طبع بعض البشر ليش ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## فيروز

ليش ع طول بتستفزني ليش

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ليش بتطلع إيدك من السيارة كـ إشارة ..ليش؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ليش مش قادر افوز باللعبه . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليش يامن مابده ينام عنّآ ليش .؟؟

----------


## فيروز

ليش مش جوعانة ليش

----------


## مادلين

لييييييييييييييييييييييييش  التأجيل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش ليش ليش المنتدى مافي تفاعل 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ليش بعدك بتعيد ليش؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش هيك ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## محمد العزام

ليش لساته القدر بعاند

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ليش نايمين ليش؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش مافي تفاعل بالمنتدى ليش 

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*ليش مافي روابط ليش .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش مافي تفاعل بالمنتدى ليش 

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*ليش البعد ليش .؟؟ِ*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ليش العناد ليش؟؟؟!!

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ليش  المنتدى نايم ليش؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ليش الحظ والقدر عكسنا تماما ليش

----------


## &روان&

ليش هيك اخوي زنخ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش الجو كل يوم بمود
*

----------


## محمد العزام

ليش الايام بطل فيها بركه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ليش هالكسل هاد كله ليش

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليش هيك يا شعب مصر ليش 
*

----------

